# Word of the Day... Rascals



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

Rascals: a mischievous or cheeky person, especially a child or man (typically used in an affectionate way).
"_a lovable rascal_"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

Does everyone remember the television show, The Little Rascals?


----------



## RubyK (Jun 1, 2021)

The old rascal is still very much alive. He must be 100 years old now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg is such a rascal on this forum!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Aunt Marg is such a rascal on this forum!


ROFLMAO!

Ruthanne, your post reminded me of Elmer Fudd... those wascally Lil wabbits.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2021)

When choosing a puppy, think twice before taking home,
the adorable, most amusing and playful one, who is likely to become a household rascal!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

Paps, can be quite the little rascal, and come to think of it so can, Kaila.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Ruthanne, your post reminded me of Elmer Fudd... those wascally Lil wabbits.


In that case I should say Aunt Marg is a weal wascally forum member


----------



## Pappy (Jun 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Paps, can be quite the little rascal, and come to think of it so can, Kaila.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jun 1, 2021)

I like the Young Rascals - especially their song "How Can I Be Sure"...


----------

